# Laptop



## Mick (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi all. I'm starting to go round local clubs showing my images and my notebook whilst great cant connect to projectors. Its great for surfing the net, downloading to my external drive whilst away and some editing but that's about it. I just wondered if anyone could recommend a good laptop. I wont use Apple stuff. I want a screen with great resolution that I can use at home or when out and about. It must be able to connect to my Benq screen at home whilst also connecting to projectors whilst out and about. Graphics must be good. I will be using windows and mostly Lightroom and Photoshop CC. I don't need touchscreen. Not much bothered about music either.

I'm no computer geek and don't do gaming, just photographs, a bit of video and a bit of editing.

Thanks all
Mick


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 21, 2017)

Mick said:


> Hi all. I'm starting to go round local clubs showing my images and my notebook whilst great cant connect to projectors. Its great for surfing the net, downloading to my external drive whilst away and some editing but that's about it. I just wondered if anyone could recommend a good laptop. I wont use Apple stuff. I want a screen with great resolution that I can use at home or when out and about. It must be able to connect to my Benq screen at home whilst also connecting to projectors whilst out and about. Graphics must be good. I will be using windows and mostly Lightroom and Photoshop CC. I don't need touchscreen. Not much bothered about music either.
> 
> I'm no computer geek and don't do gaming, just photographs, a bit of video and a bit of editing.
> 
> ...



Hi Mick.

Before I make a recommendation about a new laptop, I'd like to ask if connecting to projectors is the only problem you have with your current laptop. If so, that problem is easily (and cheaply) solved. If so, can you post the model of your current laptop? I can check the specs and point you to video adapters.


If you decide you really do want a new laptop, I would start by searching the Internet for the term "best laptops for photographers." You'll want to look at several of these top-10 lists. While the individual models may give you something to consider, you'll also get a sense of the features that are important. A modern laptop will have either Displayport or HDMI video output. In truth, it doesn't really matter which because there are cheap adapters. What I would look for is:


IPS display. PVA display might be OK.
Minimum 8GB RAM, really 16GB is better
SSD at least 512GB
Consistently good reviews

Regarding reviews, I recommend that you go to amazon.com and newegg.com. Look at the extremes: the 5-star and 1-star reviews. Understand that there are fanbois who will rave beyond the merits, and also clueless whingers who will put their own incompetence on the product. As you read the reviews, look for common themes; e.g., if someone says they had trouble with X, but 10 others said X worked great, you may be able to discount the one negative review. Also remember that there are always a few lemons that come off the production line, and the fact that 5 people had legitimate failures does not mean you will also.
Good luck.
O


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 21, 2017)

Depends some on your budget - last time around, I had an ASUS 17" laptop built to specs and it's excellent. I use it with a dual monitor setup, BENQ monitor and an ASUS monitor and the laptop drives both just fine. I also have a desktop setup as well, and I can't see a lot of difference beyond the speed, which is nearly non-observable.

You can also buy ASUS on Amazon and other com sites - but XOTIC PC will build to spec and a reasonable price for mid-range Laptop, and also a high-end if your budget fits. 

I Suggest you go with SSD instead of HD ... must faster, and more stable drives. I installed dual Samsung 500gb SSD in the laptop. one as a C:/ drive and one as D:/ drive storage. It's excellent on the road, or on the desk ...


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 22, 2017)

Mick said:


> I'm no computer geek and don't do gaming, just photographs, a bit of video and a bit of editing.



That's today, but what do you see yourself doing in a year or two? Personally I prefer to buy top of the range with good specs that will last me a long time rather than buy for what I need today. If your video editing grows you may need/appreciate a more powerful machine.

I am a big fan of the Dell Precision line of laptops, they are workstations and while they are not light, they are built like tanks. They are customisable too. Basically the 1DX of the laptop world. The Latitude and Inspiron lines may also be of interest to you.

Good luck.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 22, 2017)

I use both Apple and PC laptops. Adobe products are more optimized for Apple, i.e. same spec'd same generations Apple machines work faster in PS or LR. I like both, but my true love is Linux lol.
If you need a great screen on a PC - take a look at new 13" Dell XPS 9370. The screen quality is exceptional, 3200x1800, and now you can get a quad core CPU. Also you can get a 9360 refurb from eBay for about 50-60% MSRP. For a 15" I would recommend the XPS 9560 - the screen is awesome, and it's 4K UHD. Max it out the specs, and it will last for a few years for sure. This one you can get with 32GB RAM, great for stitching large panoramas in Photoshop  The successor (9570) is coming early 2018 I think... Again, a refurb from eBay or Dell outlet will save you over a grand. These XPS machines are good quality and small size due to pretty much bezel-less screen. The only thing is slightly awkward is the web cam position, but you probably will never need it.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 22, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no computer geek and don't do gaming, just photographs, a bit of video and a bit of editing.
> ...



Ja ja, Precision is da best. But now Dell is positioning 15" XPS the same level as 15" Precision. The only difference you can get a top-level Precision with a Xeon CPU and Nvidia Quadro video card. It's "professional" but quite expensive, like you said the 1dx level


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 22, 2017)

Jopa said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > That's today, but what do you see yourself doing in a year or two? Personally I prefer to buy top of the range with good specs that will last me a long time rather than buy for what I need today. If your video editing grows you may need/appreciate a more powerful machine.
> ...



I am not sure I agree that Dell is positioning the XPS at the same level as the Precision. It's easy to think that, but the Precision's have higher specs, are much more customiseable and the build difference and certification is better too.

I know in my Precision I have 3 internal hard drives and could even have 1 more. That's great for when you need a lot of storage space without carrying around external HDs.

The Inspirons are very, very good, but they are not the same as the Precision line.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 22, 2017)

Mick said:


> Hi all. I'm starting to go round local clubs showing my images and my notebook whilst great cant connect to projectors. Its great for surfing the net, downloading to my external drive whilst away and some editing but that's about it. I just wondered if anyone could recommend a good laptop. I wont use Apple stuff. I want a screen with great resolution that I can use at home or when out and about. It must be able to connect to my Benq screen at home whilst also connecting to projectors whilst out and about. Graphics must be good. I will be using windows and mostly Lightroom and Photoshop CC. I don't need touchscreen. Not much bothered about music either.
> 
> I'm no computer geek and don't do gaming, just photographs, a bit of video and a bit of editing.
> 
> ...



I love my BenQ and only use Apple. MacBook Pros if you change your mind.

Scott


----------



## Talys (Oct 22, 2017)

I am a big fan of Surface Pro. The image quality on the display is amazing, you can use it tethered with USB or WiFi, and it is very cool/impressive to set it up on a light stand or tripod in WiFi liveview.

Primarily, Surface Pro is my favorite because it works very effectively as a tablet (the kickstand makes a HUGE difference in usability), and with the magnetic keyboard, it is a reasonable typing/workhorse device. Also, I love the weight and dimensions (not too big).

I also have a Surface Book, but I don't like it for photography as much. The screen on SB is superior (lighter, smaller, thinner, etc), and detaches to make an awesome tablet. But practically, you need to take the keyboard everywhere with you because the ports are on it, and it's not worth the extra weight and thickness in a camera bag/case.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 22, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



XPS 95X0 and Precision 55X0 is the same machine:
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell-laptops/xps-15/spd/xps-15-9560-laptop
http://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/precision-15-5520-laptop

But you can put more stuff into Precision. Especially into the 17" one, but it's huge...


----------

